
 In Android vs. iPhone, Will It Be All About The Benjamins? - ajbatac
http://www.deepjiveinterests.com/2008/09/23/in-android-vs-iphone-will-it-be-all-about-the-benjamins/
======
enomar
Bunk. The whole article is based on a huge assumption that Android won't have
an app store. It's pretty much wild, misinformed speculation. Don't waste your
time.

~~~
enomar
From the T-Mobile website:

"The Android Market is an application storefront, developed by Google, where
you will find unique applications as well as mash ups of existing and new
services from developers around the world. With just a few short clicks, you
can download a wide range of innovative software applications—from games and
social networking, to on-the-go shopping. You’ll even be able see which
applications are the newest or most popular with a star rating system (similar
to YouTube)."

From the Android site:

"Soon after launch an update will be provided that supports download of paid
content and more features such as versioning, multiple device profile support,
analytics, etc"

[http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2008/08/android-
marke...](http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2008/08/android-market-user-
driven-content.html)

~~~
danw
The android marketplace allows for-pay apps, but all apps will be made free in
the first month

------
jcl
_Correct me if I’m wrong folks, and Android may surprise us yet,but there
doesn’t seem to the same kind of simple application where you click, choose,
and download - which is tied into a singular payment scheme._

The Android Market was announced a month ago and promises to offer just such a
thing, without Apple's gate-keeping, maybe even at a better revenue split.

